# RIP Porridge



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

The second to go of 2 beautiful hamsters from Ladyboid
Died in his sleep, beautiful and peaceful as ever.

Porridge was my anti-depressant, having been diagnosed with a brain disease earlier this year, my partner Graham would have difficulty placing two jumpy rats on me when I was curled up and crying..
But every time i felt like giving up, I would curl up into the duvet, and feel 4 tiny paws placed on my shoulder.. Porridge made everything better and his big black beady eyes looking in confusion as he was planted on my arm will be a happy memory forever.

Rest in peace my little fluff-ball
We miss you so much already


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

So sorry for your loss, it has been a awful weekend here too


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

Hope you're ok Rat  xxx


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

rip Porridge. What a sweet looking lil angel.


----------



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

rip lil guy xx


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

R.I.P
ind
xxx


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

They say memories are golden
well maybe that is true.
I never wanted memories,
I only wanted you.

A million times I needed you,
a million times I cried.
If love alone could have saved you
you never would have died.

In life I loved you dearly,
In death I love you still.
In my heart you hold a place
no one could ever fill.

If tears could build a stairway
and heartache make a lane,
I'd walk the path to heaven
and bring you back again.

Our family chain is broken,
and nothing seems the same.
But as God calls us one by one,
the chain will link again


I am sorry for your loss hun, Happy Eternal rest to you Porridge.

I hear we may be meeting this weekend at pouchies! You can cuddle Indie the skunk all you like if you like


----------



## sea_beaver (Jul 17, 2007)

aaaw RIP Porridge.. hope your ok..


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

Reiyuu said:


> They say memories are golden
> well maybe that is true.
> I never wanted memories,
> I only wanted you.
> ...



thankyou so much honey
and what a beautiful poem

can't wait to meet everyone!

and thanks to all for beautiful messages for my Podge
still hasn't sunk in
i wish i could just see him alive one more time
xxx


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------

